# 189 visa partner skill assessment



## sat123 (Feb 22, 2016)

I want to claim 5 points for partner skills. For this do I need only skill assessment (engineering degree) from ACS (both of us in IT) or do I also need experience validated from ACS?


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

*Partner skill*

To claim that, 
You need below,
1. Both must be on Same SOL list ( like if you are software engineer and your wife is ICT business analyst then it will work for 189, You can claim that 5 point) , but if you are software engineer and your wife is Market research analyst , You can not claim 5 point for 189 visa (as both are not in SOL list) but you can claim 5 point if you are targeting 190 visa as both are in CSOL list.

2. Your spouse need IELTS ( 6 each ) or PTE (50 each) 

3. ACS postive assessment result required by them to claim 5 point. 
Here to get this positive assessment ,Your wife must have some work experience because only degree wont work here. She must prooved that she is well experienced in the code specified by you. 
(2+ years exp will work if you are BE computer ). 

4. Both must be below 50 year ( that you both are , right ?)

IF you have all above requirement , You can claim 5 point. In case more clarification , Please feel free to connect. 





______________________________________





sat123 said:


> I want to claim 5 points for partner skills. For this do I need only skill assessment (engineering degree) from ACS (both of us in IT) or do I also need experience validated from ACS?


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

sat123 said:


> I want to claim 5 points for partner skills. For this do I need only skill assessment (engineering degree) from ACS (both of us in IT) or do I also need experience validated from ACS?


 Partner skills

You can receive five points if, when you are invited to apply for this visa, your partner provides evidence that they:

were under 50 years of age
had at least competent English
had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation
had been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the nominated occupation.

Source: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-


----------



## chipmuck (Apr 12, 2016)

Can I ask a question related to partner skills qualification as well. If my husband apply for Construction Project Manager, and i would like to get 5 points in partner skill assessment via social worker. Do I have to go through whole process of skill assessment for migration by AASW?


----------



## jass123 (May 10, 2016)

Hi,

Can anyone told me, for 189 visa spouse IELTS is mandatory or not?
my score 60 in point test. 

thanks
jas


----------



## coffee123 (May 25, 2016)

jass123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone told me, for 189 visa spouse IELTS is mandatory or not?
> my score 60 in point test.
> ...


I am in same boat, unfortunately for partner skill pt they need +ACS as well as minimum score for English


----------



## delhi_au_sj (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi Guys - I am applying for visa 189 to Australia. I am getting 60 points on my own. 

Code : 261313 - Software Engineer

ACS has reduced 4 years of experience from my total of 8 years IT experience. But the skill is positive with 5 points.
PTE Score is 76 with 10 points.
Age with 30 points.
Education is 15 points

I am moving to Australia next month on 457 visa, have couple of questions. Can somebody help me on this ?

1. Should I apply for partner points (5), My partner also belong to the same field and has a total of 5 years of experience, she is not working from last 3 years.
2. How much score can she get in the ACS for above conditions ?
3. Will she need to appear for PTE test ?
4. Should i apply PR or EOI next year once i am in australia to get the extra 5 points on work ? 
5. Should i file EOI with 60 points now and wait till next year and if does not get an invite, then can apply from fresh with added points.

Awaiting for a quick response. Thanks.


----------



## Andyiz (Jan 8, 2016)

Hello Experts,

I have a dilemma. My situation is:

I have been already granted visa 189 for ICT Developer Programmer last year.

I got married recently and would like to get my wife also to Australia.

I have 2 options:
Option 1) Apply for her as my spouse Visa( I guess this option is expensive and time consuming as well)
Option 2) Apply for her independently on Visa 189 for ICT Business Analyst(Less expensive and less time consuming)

If I were to take Option 2), when she applies independently, can she claim 5 points for for Partner Visa as I already got superior english skills due to my PTE scores which are valid until November 2017.

Please advise? There is a confusion because of this statement:

"To claim partner points the primary applicant’s partner will need to meet the following criteria:
• be included on the same visa application as the primary applicant
• not be an Australian permanent resident or citizen
• be less than 50 years old at the time of application
• nominate an occupation on the same SOL as the primary applicant, and be assessed by the
relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the occupation
• have competent English
• have been employed in a skilled occupation for at least 12 months in the 24 months before the
application is lodged, or completed the Australian Study Requirement.
"

As 189 Visa is already granted for me last year, will I be treated as Permanent Resident?

Regards,
Andyiz


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Andyiz said:


> As 189 Visa is already granted for me last year, will I be treated as Permanent Resident?


If you have been granted a 189 visa, then you *ARE* a permanent resident. She cannot claim partner points.


----------



## Andyiz (Jan 8, 2016)

*Thanks and....*



Maggie-May24 said:


> If you have been granted a 189 visa, then you *ARE* a permanent resident. She cannot claim partner points.


Thanks Maggie. I shall proceed with applying for her independently.

One more clarification: With regards to her experience, she will complete her 2 years on 31st May 2017. I am planning to submit her ACS assessment in June 2017. But just wondering whether I should wait for couple of more months after May 2017 before submitting her assessment. The reason being, if applied in June 2017, it would mean she just completed 2yrs and is borderline with regards to experience.

What is your opinion?

Regards,
Andyiz


----------



## chandramouli.katari (Jul 22, 2018)

ajay23888 said:


> To claim that,
> You need below,
> 1. Both must be on Same SOL list ( like if you are software engineer and your wife is ICT business analyst then it will work for 189, You can claim that 5 point) , but if you are software engineer and your wife is Market research analyst , You can not claim 5 point for 189 visa (as both are not in SOL list) but you can claim 5 point if you are targeting 190 visa as both are in CSOL list.
> 
> ...


Hi 
My wife completed Btech in EEE and worked for 2 years as BA(Business Analyst). I want to get 5 points from partner skills. Will it be possible ?

Please suggest.


----------

